# Moving Load Bearing wall in Basement



## iqkhn (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi, 
I have a 3 floor house. I want to move a load bearing wall around 6 - 8 ft, that is currently approx. in the centre of my basement. For structural integrity, I would leave one column where my existing LB wall is. 
I would appreciate if some could advise if it is feasible. 

Thank you


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone can answer this but not everyone will. You really need to hire a structural engineer or a contractor. (Who will pay an engineer). The liability involved is family members. Be safe, GBAR ( A column is a vertical support)


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There are normally beams with intermediate supporting posts in basements, not usually supporting walls. But what GBAR said, have someone that knows and can see firsthand, have a looksee.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If your floor joists for the floor above terminate (from opposite directions) on top of this wall, ABSOLUTELY DO NOT REMOVE THE WALL!. If there's a bond timber with the joists notched or held by joist hangers, you may be able to remove the wall, but extra columns will likely be necessary. A picture would help, but GET A PROFESSIONAL OPINION as outlined above!!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

How do you know this is a bearing wall? It would help if you provided photos of the area in question.
I live on Long Island ,NY. There are no bearing walls in any of the houses I've worked in. The weight is carried by a center beam supported by metal posts that span the basement.
Ron


----------

